# [xorg 1.1]Résolution démesurée(presque résolu)

## Napoleon

Bonjour le monde.

Hier j’ai fais une maj de xorg-server sans mettre à jour les pilotes. Ce matin, voyant que la résolution de X est démesurément grande je me rends compte que j’avais oublié d’installer les pilotes.

Je les installes donc en utilisant 

```
emerge $(qlist -C -I x11-drivers/)
```

 ce qui m’installe :

```

[ebuild   R    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-2.6.0 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.6.0 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-sis-0.10.3 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa-2.3.0

```

Sauf qu’au redémarage, rien n’y fait, j’ai toujours des formes démesurées.

Je vais dans le menu de configuration du moniteur et constate qu’en réalité il me manque une résolution (celle qui convenait le mieux à mon écran).

Par la suite, j’essaye sudo emerge portage-utils. J’ai aussi réinstallé x11-base/xorg-drivers drivers x11-base/xorg-server x11-base/xorg-x11 mais rien n’y fait je n’arrive pas à recouvrir la bonne résolution que j’avais avant

emerge --info xorg-server

Étant à bout de solution, je venais solliciter votre aide, au cas où quelqu’un aurait une idée. Je pense particulièrement à revenir à la version antérieur mais je ne suis pas sûre que ce soit une bonne idée.

Merci à vous.

À bientôt.

----------

## bdouxx

tu peux toujours essayer de remettre x11-base/xorg-server a jour.

Il est passé en stable aujourd'hui en x11-base/xorg-server-1.11.2-r2

----------

## Napoleon

Je viens de syncer et de mettre à jour mais il n’y a aucun paquet x11-base/xorg-server dans le lot O.ô. Il est passé en stable ok, mais as-t-il été mis dans portage ?

----------

## bdouxx

```

# eix -se xorg-server

[I] x11-base/xorg-server

     Available versions:  1.9.5-r1 1.10.4-r1 ~1.11.2-r1 1.11.2-r2 ~1.11.3 [M]~1.11.99.2 {dmx doc ipv6 kdrive minimal nptl static-libs tslib +udev xnest xorg xvfb}                                                                                                                              

     Installed versions:  1.11.2-r2(19:26:08 21/12/2011)(ipv6 nptl udev xorg -dmx -doc -kdrive -minimal -static-libs -tslib -xnest -xvfb)

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         X.Org X servers

```

emerge --info

```

SYNC="rsync://rsync4.fr.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/ http://gentoo.modulix.net/gentoo/ http://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/"

```

Donc je répond oui

----------

## Napoleon

Dans ce cas là, j’ai un vrais problème. Et pourtant, je viens de syncer.

----------

## barul

Change de miroir rsync p-e, j'ai le même que bdouxx, et l'update s'est passée sans problèmes.

----------

## Napoleon

Ce qui m’ enquiquine le plus est que j’ai déjà pris le miroir de bdouxx et sync+maj ne me donne rien de nouveau concernant xorg :/ je suspecte un problème plus profond je craint… en attendant je vais devoir me taper cette résolution de bigfoot.

----------

## Napoleon

C’est ptête inexplicable mais hier j’avais tenté un dernier sync+maj. Bien que y’avait aucune maj, désespéré j’ai tout de même redémarrer tout le système et rien… toujours une résolution de mastodonte.

Ce matin, en alunant l’ordi… MIRAAAACLE tout est rentré dans l’orde O.ǒ. Je suis tenté de marqué ce fil comme lu mais j’aime pas trop les truc à la windows qui « marchent sans qu’on sache pourquoi ».

----------

